# any good sheepshead caught at Sykes today?



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Any big sheepshead caught?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing, I'm going to try for them on Monday morning. Anybody going to be out at Sykes?


----------

